# Sinn Arrives.....



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Well the Sinn U1 arrived this morning and I was just blown away by the sheer quality of the watch. The photos, no matter where you've seen them, do not do justice to this watch. I was worried about the size of the watch but it sits suprisingly well on the wrist. Dial clarity is unbeatable too. Guess its all not surprising for a Sinn watch.....









Enjoy the pics









FedEx delivers.....yet again.....and Kenya Customs opens.....yet again.....ouch!










....and the moment arrives....










Well protected for the journey. Instructions on cd, guarantee etc all neatly included.










And the main actor himself. The hands are very easy to read. Just a glance is needed.










And last but not least, the super beefy clasp.










Hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice hakim







. Sinn do make some nice watches.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Super cool Hakim









Ive allways liked Sinn dials ......

(Psst Roy...?







)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations Hakim


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Looking forward to some shots with it on your wrist Hakim.

Congratulations on your new toy.

Toby


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great watch. I would have one but the hands don't agree with me. Maybe they take some getting used to for some.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A distinctive watch


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Absolute Stunner Hakim Congrats

Cheers Mal


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Fantastic watch Hakim - like MrC I'm not sure about the hands but I'd still love to get one. One day maybe









Just out of interest how does it compare size wise with a Seiko skx007 and Marinemaster?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys









I was a bit worried about the hands too and they are different, but I guess its quite hard to find a new watch nowadays with a truly original hands design. Seems to me that all the designs have been copied in one way or another







.

Just a few niggles after wearing the watch for a few hours:

1) 120 click bezel would have been nice

2) Strap clasp does not have any adjustment. not even one extra hole to expand or reduce the strap size, but its a lovely beefy affair.

3) The rubber used for the strap, even though quite comfortable, is the type that attracts dust and lint and fur etc.



> pauluspaolo Posted Today, 12:06 PM
> 
> Just out of interest how does it compare size wise with a Seiko skx007 and Marinemaster?


Its quite a bit bigger than the 007 Paul. At 44mm diameter its not a small watch but somehow it doesn't feel that large, or heavy as a MarineMaster. Its very nicely balanced.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ohhh me like! very mice mate!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice Hakim.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations! I have to admit that those hands don't do it for me, but it looks like one hell of a watch!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now that looks very nice Hakim







Great dial and hands configuration


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Lucky boy Hakim, looks like a superbly made watch. The hands and face are not to my taste, too hard a design for me, but I appreciate the design and quality, very very nice matey!

Best regards David


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks again all!









The hands are a very controversial part of the watch but trust me, waking up today and looking at the watch again, the hands design are just perfect. Very legible and really suit the watch.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes - I like the hands - distinctive and good design.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the hands as well


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Here are some more pics.

First a wrist shot....watch on my skinny, almost hairless wrist!


















This has got to be the largest clasp I've ever seen. I love it!










See that I mean about the rubber strap attracting dust?


















Caseback view


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I like this more every time I see it







.

I like the hands too







. I dislike the wide square hands that, for example, Doxa use







.

It's the little "nipple" at the end that makes all the difference







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> It's the little "nipple" at the end that makes all the difference
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't beat a little nipple









Do Sinn have a bracelet option for the "U1" ? I am not a big fan of rubber straps.

Great looking watch Hakim even on a skinny arm


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JoT Posted Today, 10:12 AM
> 
> QUOTE(raketakat @ Feb 22 2006, 09:06 AM)
> 
> ...










Yup, I concur, nipples are good!

John, I understand a bracelet specially made the the U series will be coming out soon. Don't want to think about the cost of that though!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> John, I understand a bracelet specially made the the U series will be coming out soon. Don't want to think about the cost of that though!


That's good news







I see the rubber strap is $130; metal bracelet double that perhaps?

I have just ordered a new integrated bracelet for my 142St ..... Â£145


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> First a wrist shot....watch on my skinny, almost hairless wrist!


er all those rubber straps pull the hairs out?









I like the hands, the nipple works for me too... but I still like the Doxa's hands... but the Doxa has been ousted from my wrist... pics tomorrow....


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JonW Posted Today, 12:09 PM
> 
> QUOTE(hakim @ Feb 22 2006, 09:53 AM)
> 
> ...


errr no JonW, just the oriental part of me comes that way......







......though why you would think rubber removes hair, I just don't know


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> > JonW Posted Today, 12:09 PM
> >
> > QUOTE(hakim @ Feb 22 2006, 09:53 AM)
> >
> ...












Rubber doesn't work so well at pulling hairs out ...... ref: Mac's wrist shots


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

VERY cool watch


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Lovely watch Hakim

I read somewhere that apparently those unusual hour markers are supposed to resemble the silhouette of a submarine (or U-boat) viewed heading towards you.

Dave


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Superb watch Hakim.

Very clean and striking look. The hands really compliment the shape of the hour markers.

The colour of the submarine steel is unlike anything else.

This watch and the 656 are absolute design classics.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> > JonW Posted Today, 12:09 PM
> >
> > QUOTE(hakim @ Feb 22 2006, 09:53 AM)
> >
> ...


hee hee!

Im not sure about the idea that the hands look like a submarine end on, but I have to say I am a fan of this watch. Im still amazed you flipped the LM but I cant think of a much better reason that this watch. youre a man of great taste Hakim!


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> hee hee!
> 
> Im not sure about the idea that the hands look like a submarine end on, but I have to say I am a fan of this watch. Im still amazed you flipped the LM but I cant think of a much better reason that this watch. youre a man of great taste Hakim!


Interesting thought about the submarine heading towards you. I'd never have thought









Jon, I can't believe I flipped the LM too. It happenned so fast between that time and now, but I do prefer this watch. The LM, though a fantastic watch, didn't do it for me as I imagined it would. Probably having the MM and the LM is too much of a similar thing!

Anyway, still not a bad thing. Bought the Sinn and a couple of other cheapo watches (one that I'm looking forward to modify) and also a nice prezzie for the wifee during Valentines. Now that went well....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> > hee hee!
> >
> > Im not sure about the idea that the hands look like a submarine end on, but I have to say I am a fan of this watch. Im still amazed you flipped the LM but I cant think of a much better reason that this watch. youre a man of great taste Hakim!
> 
> ...


Yes I can see and LM and an MM may be a bit too samey... still as I said the Sinn is way more watch imho. Er what happened to the one-in-one-out plan... are you keeping to it... Ive flipped 4 and bought 5... the 4 i flipped were much cheaper then the 5 I bought... oh dear!







I really must get a job....


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm still within my limit of 10 watches Jon, but don't tell that to the wifee. She reckons two watches is already one too many!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hmmm, im not sure I could get down to 10....


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very nice, Hakim. However, I like my new watch better


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

What you got Colin?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> Nalu Posted Today, 05:21 AM
> 
> Very nice, Hakim. However, I like my new watch better










Yes Colin, your new watch is very nice! What do you think of those blued hands?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Gotta talk Roy into using them on a white-dial. In fact, the Stowa Marine could have easily been an RLT watch: the dial is sharp like the RLT4/8, the case is reminiscent of the 14 and the minute track is classic. Pics soon!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ahh i remember now... your new SM (!)


----------



## SammyD (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks great Hakim- congrats.

Thinking about a Sinn myself now...

Sam


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks Sam!

If you do have the chance to buy it, go for it!


----------

